# Land in Southern central Tennessee



## Frugal utah (Oct 14, 2013)

My Dad is selling his farm in Giles County, Tennessee. He has about 20 acres, about ten in hay field and the rest in wood lots and the yard around the house. Garden spot, pecan trees, year-round creek, and spring. City water connected. House needs TLC, built prior to 1830 with additions in 1900. Updated bath. Smokehouse, old log barn, and larger barn, also root cellar. House and barns are in stream valley, with hay field and wood lots rising up to the top of the ridge. 

The place is gorgeous, and could be a nice homestead for people who are young enough to work it. It is about ten miles south of the town of Pulaski, on a paved county road.

He was asking $90k when I was there in March, but has reduced the price. Not sure what he is asking now. He does not want to work with a realtor, was going to auction it off, but now is looking at selling it himself.

Property has had hogs but not for about 60 years. Some cattle, but for the last 15-20 years just hay. Probably could be organic since it's been years since crops were grown commercially. He has owned it since early 1990's.

I can get photos and more information to you. Dad is an old codger who doesn't trust anyone, so he will be hard to work with.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

Just a plug for folks that don't know the area - we have a place 10 miles north of Pulaski. That part of Tennessee has some of the most beautiful rolling hills that I have ever seen. Even better is that the people there have never met a stranger and will bend over backwards to make newcomers feel at home.


----------



## eggman (Mar 4, 2007)

Frugal I would be interested in seeing some pic and knowing what his current price is. Thanks


----------



## Frugal utah (Oct 14, 2013)

Here is the link to my son's tumblr account with the photos he took of the farm in March this year.

http://erarising.tumblr.com/

I will be talking to my Dad soon and find out his current asking price. He is grumbling about having to cut all the grass and remove a dead elm tree, so he might be willing to negotiate more!


----------



## Frugal utah (Oct 14, 2013)

County real estate appraisal for taxes is $83,000. Dad would like to get close to that.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

I'm not that far away and land is at least 5,000/acre, so that is a good deal.


----------



## Kfarmhouse (May 26, 2014)

Hi, we are moving back home to TN the end of this year. (Husband is exiting the army) is there a number we should call to inquire a little more about this property?

You can email me here: [email protected]


----------



## TiffyCha (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd love to see pictures of the inside of the house and buildings if there are any.


----------

